# Finger exercies



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Explain yours or give a link to a good site with some soild workouts.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

learn these scales, they are exellent for warmup:
http://www.cyberfret.com/scales/chromatic/page2.php

another good trick is to play without your index finger, this makes you pinky strong as well as inproving dexterity.


----------



## asatattack (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't have a link but I know that Guitar Techniques magazine regularily carries a feature called Guitar Gym.


----------



## Strung1 (Feb 6, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> learn these scales, they are exellent for warmup:
> http://www.cyberfret.com/scales/chromatic/page2.php


Watch out, that site is full of popups and spyware.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Strung1 said:


> Watch out, that site is full of popups and spyware.


sorry if it gave you probs....I use firefox and i did not get any spyware...couple popups tho.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Finger Exercises*

Check out chopsfromhell.com
I'm sure you'll find a lot to keep you busy
Ray


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

sweet man
thanks


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

*Here's the "Finger Rack" manuvuer !!!!*

evilGuitar: Hello from the U.S.A., try this......start by putting your index finger behind the fret board (like you only have 3 fingers), do a whole tone scale starting with th open low E; E-open, F# (2nd fret)-middle finger, G# (4th fret)-ring finger, A# (6th fret)-pinky.....A string; C (3rd fret)-ring, D (5 fret)-middle, E (7th fret)- pinky...D string; F# (4th fret)-middle, G# (6th fret)-ring, A# (8th fret)-pinky.....G string; C (5th fret)-middle, D (7th fret)-ring, E (9th fret)-pinky,....B string; F# (7th fret)-middle, G# (9th fret)-ring, A# (11 fret)-pinky,......high e string; C (8th fret)-middle, D (10th fret)-ring, E (12th fret)-pinky. I hope you find it useful ! :wave:


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thats probably the hardest thing to read in the wolrd hahaha.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> Thats probably the hardest thing to read in the wolrd hahaha.


I bet since you spelled ( World ) wolrd.............deeeeedeeeeereeeeeDrool, I'll get you a helmet for when you ride that special little yellow bus to that special school:banana:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Old thread, lol.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I just use the 7 modes as finger warmup exercises along with the chromatic scale. I find it works quite well. Actually, I don't think any finger workout work quite as well as attempting to learn a solo that is just at your skill level. I find this motivates me more since I'm not just playing a scale ascending and descending..hope that helps..


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I realize that this is a really old thread... but I missed it and I wanted to know if anyone had any good websites for exercises for bass? 

I like this site for guitar exercises: http://www.myguitarsolo.com/schedule.htm


----------

